# Cant burn DVDs with an external DVD burner

## dE_logics

The log says it all.

No use googling...that's why I posted.[/code]

----------

## DawgG

the log does not say much.

are you trying to burn with k3b?

do you have dvd+rw-tools installed? ( i think cdrecord does not burn dvds)

what happens when you burn an iso-image on a dvd like this:

```
growisofs -Z /dev/sr1=image.iso
```

(substitute with your device and filename)

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Clad in Sky

If you're using k3b: I've heard from quite some people that it doesn't work for them anymore (after having worked for some time before).

----------

